# Barn Lighting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

As I mentioned in a earlier post, my son has built a new barn and he is basically finished with just a few things yet to do.

The main part of the barn is 40'x60', and this is where I am directing my inquiry. I visualize it being lighted with 2 rows of four light fixtures each spaced 12' a part to give it good light. The lighting will be about 12' above the floor.

What types of light fixtures and wattage/lumens has been used by all of you who have recently built barns in the last 5 years or so?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What's he doing in said barn Mike...


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Lithonia LED highbay, 2 foot, 11,200 lumen, 125 watt. Enough light for shop work.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I just built a building about a year ago. 40 x 82 with half equipment storage at 14 ft ceiling and half shop at 16 ft ceiling. In the storage area we just wired up 4 of the porcelain screw in light bulb mounts. Those are dirt cheap, we then used a big LED bulb in each socket.

I cant find the exact bulb I used, but they were about $40 each. Plenty of light in the 40 x 40 area just from 4 bulbs.

https://www.eledlights.com/led-lamps-by-type/led-corn-lights/high-lumen-led-corn-lights.html

In the shop area I used two rows on the ceiling.My fixtures are 4 ft long with 2 bulbs in each fixture. Just generic T8 lights. I dont think the 4 bulb per fixture lights are very common anymore. I then also have some lights on the walls about 10 ft high. Nice for side lighting.

I would recommend the LED bulbs for florescent lights. Very low energy usage. You might want to check out garagejournal.com There is a forum specifically on lighting and a lot of posts on the topic.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> What's he doing in said barn Mike...


He will use it as a workshop/warehouse.

Regards, Mike


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm with HayMike - put those in my hay barn last spring and love them so far. Even with 0deg weather out right now, still instant on.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

HayMike said:


> Lithonia LED highbay, 2 foot, 11,200 lumen, 125 watt. Enough light for shop work.


 I got the same lights. Love them. Put out plenty of light.


----------



## chadk66 (Nov 3, 2017)

LED is absolutely the way to go.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I agree with everybody led is the way to go. If you are on a budget like most i would suggest you look on c-list for some used high bay metal halide or talk to a electrician if you know any with the electric rebates going on now lots of big warehouses are pulling them out and throwing them in the dumpster. I just got 6 good working 400w high bays for free and as the bulbs and ballast go out I will just pull the lamp and ballast out and put in a big LED bulb.


----------



## Randy Litton (Jan 21, 2018)

OUYIDE 150 Watt Equivalent A19 Spiral LED Bulbs 16W Daylight 6000K LED Corn Light Bulbs 1760LM E26 E27 Base - pulls about 1/10 current of 150W incandescent -about $13 last year (2017)

Pendant, metal shade, light fixture about $19- Lowe's

Used above fixtures hung at10 ft and worked better than HID. HID fixtures are being sold after retro fits at auctions because of HID bulb cost, and current draw.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We bought two packs of Honeywell 4' LED's from Sam's. Daisy chained three rows in our 60x60 shop, it's brighter than daylight!


----------

